# Неврома корешка



## Zork (28 Ноя 2011)

Добрый день профессионалы своего дела и просто завсегдатые данного форума.
Можно тоже спрошу, а то совсем в незнании страшно. Мне 28 лет.
Началось все месяц назад. Заболел низ живота, тупая увеличивающаяся боль по центру от пупа до паха. Конкретно что болит не мог определить то ли пресс то ли что внутри что то. Терпел боли неделю (они все увеличивались), потом уже вызвал скорую. Попал в стационар проктологии так как был запор и ощущение как будто кишечник не хочет работать. Был полностью обследован по проктологии и урологии (УЗИ мочевого, простаты, почек, скопия прямой кишки, всевозможные контрастные рентгены) в общем вплоть до МРТ брюшной полости, где заключение - "паталогии органов брюшной полости не выявлено"
На фоне болей и переживаний случилось расстройство вегетативной нервной системы (это я уже узнал позже, грамотный невропатолог сразу определил) - был приступ, побледнел, мысли о смерти, страх, нарушение терморегуляции ног (мерзли), слабость всего тела что встать не мог с постели, изменение функции потоотделения (всегда была кожа жирная а стала не жирная), кризис продолжался 2е суток потом потихоньку стал восстанавливаться.
В связи с этими симптомами назначили МРТ головного мозга - там тоже все в норме без какой либо патологии. После чего попал к неврологу который объяснил откуда кризис вегетативный и я вроде успокоился и потихоньку сейчас прихожу в норму. Слабость прошла, все предыдущие нарушения вроде приходят в норму.
Далее было проведено МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника
Определено округлое объемное образование корешка S2 справа размерами 8 на 13 мм, с расширением переднего крестцового отверстия S2-S3. Дистрофические изменения 1-2 стадии в сегментах Th9-Th11, мелкие грыжи Шморля. Каудальные сегменты спинного мозга и корешки конского хвоста не изменены. Паравертебральных изменений не выявляется.Сагиттальный размер косного позвоночного канала в сегменте L5 - 15 мм.
Заключение: Неврома корешка S2 справа. Остеохондроз 1-2 стадии.

Вот спустя месяц так же беспокоят боли внизу живота отдающие в пах в спину, в общем болит внизу таза временами то туда то туда отдает, больше болит когда сижу и после того как посижу час или два болит сильно но терпимо. Так же неделю назад появились боль и жжение в правой ягодице отдающая в ногу когда стою или хожу, пока тоже терплю но все сильнее болит. Так же проблемы с кишечником, ощущение что не работает, запор.

Ну думаю это все неврома. Как с ней быть? выход только операция? консервативные методы лечения существуют? если операция то как она делается? под общим наркозом? со стороны спины? смогу ли после операции ходить и восстановиться ли кишечник?
Помогите а то сил уже больше нет, месяц на больничном нахожусь.
Всем спасибо за ответы.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

Сделайте МРТ органов брюшной полости и забрюшинного пространства.


----------



## Zork (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Сделайте МРТ органов брюшной полости и забрюшинного пространства.


МРТ брюшной полости делал, вот описание:
На серии МРТ брюшной полости во фронтальной и аксиальной плоскостях печень обычной формы и размеров, структура паренхимы не изменена. Желчный пузырь обычной формы, с ровными, тонкими стенками, однородным жидкостным содержимым, дополнительных образований в пространстве не выявляется. При МР-холангиографии внутрипеченочные и внепеченочные протоки не расширены, просвет однороден. Диаметр холехода до 3-4 мм. Поджелудочная железа типичной дольчатой структуры, в размерах не увеличена, вирсунгов проток не расширен. Селезенка не увеличена, однородна. Почки обычных форм и размеров, паренхима без особенностей. Надпочечники не увеличены, структура их не изменена. Клечатка брюшной полости и забрюшного пространства без особенностей, признаков лимфаденопатии не выявляется. Магистральные сосуды без особенностей. свободной жидкости в брюшной полости не выявляется.
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: Патологии органов брюшной полости не выявлено.

Так же было узи по мочевому и простате, сдал сок простаты там все тоже в норме, на все мочеполовые инфекции все отрицательно. Даже ПСА онкологию сдал по кишечнику и мочеполовой там тоже все показатели как по ГОСТу в норме и даже близко к границам референтных значений не приближаются.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

Простите сердечно. я просмотрел ваше упоминание о наличии МРТ живота. Ответ остается один, невринома...


----------



## Zork (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Простите сердечно. я просмотрел ваше упоминание о наличии МРТ живота. Ответ остается один, невринома...


А не подскажите какие методы лечения все таки, только оперативный? возможно ли полное восстановление?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

Zork написал(а):


> А не подскажите какие методы лечения все таки, только оперативный?


Оперативный,


Zork написал(а):


> возможно ли полное восстановление?


 Зависит от того,  как пройдет операция.


----------



## Zork (28 Ноя 2011)

А причина возникновения неврином, природа возникновения изучена? что то запускает сей процесс


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

Лично мне неведомо


----------

